# T-shirt generators?



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

You know all the Flash shirt generators you see around you at various websites? I mean the ones where you simply schoose a shirt template, choose a text and a font or upload your image? Then you can scale and move it on top of the shirt template and simply press the "place your order" button etc...

So, I asked a friend of mine an estimate for costs if his company created a custom made generator for me and all I can say is that it seemed pretty costly.

So I searched Google and found some crappy free generators that make me wanna blow my brains out. 

But are there any good ones that I could buy and use on my website as I choose? The kinds that actually cost some money and look like they're classy and work well? I didn't find any by searching or I just wasn't using the right search words. Any ideas for these?

Thanks.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

There are a couple out there but they are pricey  one is expert logo and another that I know of is RSK netshirt. There are links to both in the preferred vendors list on the left side of the page. Those are the only ones I know that can be installed on any website. There is one other one that comes with the website hosting package which is pikiware.com. They are also in the list on the left hand side of vendors. Hope this helps some


----------



## chan (Sep 5, 2008)

Deivid said:


> You know all the Flash shirt generators you see around you at various websites? I mean the ones where you simply schoose a shirt template, choose a text and a font or upload your image? Then you can scale and move it on top of the shirt template and simply press the "place your order" button etc...
> 
> So, I asked a friend of mine an estimate for costs if his company created a custom made generator for me and all I can say is that it seemed pretty costly.
> 
> ...


depends on what you need!! some softwares are costly because they will provide 10,000+ cliparts and 10,000+ fonts ...that' why they ask for US$10k+ ..

if u dont need so many cliparts and fonts, u may get design softwares at must cheaper cost ..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find them discussed and listed here: online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

